# Any suggestions for HIGH QUALITY POD?



## mptorr (Nov 19, 2009)

Got the $2 sample from Printfection -- printing was very sharp and good, but colors look faded. Also they don't provide better quality t-shirts (like AA), only Gildan.

Then I got one dark (AA) and one long sleeve (Bella) shirt from Zazzle. What a disaster! The design on the dark shirt was blurred with a ghost image and the design on the Bella was way too small -- although I uploaded the same file for both shirts. Awful quality control!

At this point I don't even want to waste money on testing Cafepress or the like, based on what I've read on the forum.

Any suggestions on other POD I can try that have high quality print AND good quality garments?

Thanks!


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Are you needing a POD that provides you with a website or will you be creating your own?

Andy


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

Mptorr,

We've recently upgraded our printing to 100% water based which provides much higher quality. Everything is printed on Kornit 93x machines (8 of them) and I really think we have the best overall quality in the industry, when you factor print quality with steady turnaround times (1.7 days currently), capacity to spike without issue, and awesome customer service. Also, three printing facilities nationwide and automatic order routing for quick delivery to your customers. Try us again and I think you'll be pleasantly suprised.

Also, we're working on AA style garments. If you have any specific requests please send us an email. We can keep you updated on the progress of your requests. No spam, just a real person who will keep you in the loop.


----------

